# Icon for blank CD does not show up on desktop



## lmadden (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a user who inserts a blank CD in internal drive and it won't show up on desktop, but does show up in disk utiility and can be ejected thru disk utiility.  System is 10.3.9.

If we insert a CD with data on it, NAV scans and it shows up right away on desktop. Only happens with blank CDs. And yes, this is a DVD-RW and CD-RW drive.

I trashed Finder prefs and rebooted machine, same issue.  Has anyone seen this and if so, got an answer?  Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## Veljo (Jan 9, 2006)

When it shows up in Disk Utility, is it grayed out? If so, try highlighting it and clicking the Mount button and see what happens.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 9, 2006)

In the System Preferences, under "CDs & DVDs," what is "When you insert a blank CD:" set to?


----------



## lmadden (Jan 10, 2006)

THANKS!!  The simplest answer is often the right answer!  User was in such a hurry she didn't let me do much troubleshooting when I was logged in remotely. She was not here this morning, so I logged in, checked that setting, and that was it.

Works like a charm now!!

Thanks again,

lisa


----------



## kenalker (Dec 2, 2008)

I had the same problem but, in my case, that setting was not the problem.  I am using MacOS 10.5.5 on a MacBook Pro.  I found that the only way I could get the "blank CD" to appear on my desktop (and appear in the Finder sidebar) was to select "Open Finder" from the pop-up window that appears when inserting the CD.  Selecting anything else from this pop-up window does not give the desired result.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2008)

kenalker said:


> I had the same problem but, in my case, that setting was not the problem.  I am using MacOS 10.5.5 on a MacBook Pro.  I found that the only way I could get the "blank CD" to appear on my desktop (and appear in the Finder sidebar) was to select "Open Finder" from the pop-up window that appears when inserting the CD.  Selecting anything else from this pop-up window does not give the desired result.



The setting for that is in the CDs/DVDs preference pane in case you want to change it from prompting you all the time.  And what you've explained is what is supposed to happen.  "Open in Finder" opens the disc in the Finder.  Choosing anything else will only make it accessible from whatever you've chosen if I'm not mistaken.


----------

